# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهلت تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد

## arash9

مهلت تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد تا ۶ مهلت
یا تمدید شده باز؟
همه داوطلبان مجاز میتونن شرکت کنن
یا فقط ذخیره ها؟

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

تا ساعت 12 امشب فرصت هست...فرقی نداره همه می تونن انتخاب کنن!

----------


## mbt

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------

